# the Acolyte



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Another creature for the grim parade through the Shadow Farm Graveyard.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet prop,scare the beJesus outta them if you put it around a corner so they almost walk into it!!! nice work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Great! Love the extra large eye sockets!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's a beauty and I'm so glad that the Flagbearer will have a lady companion - not that you said she was a lady, but she looks like one to me


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Man that looks really good. Is there a how-to for this?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

nice job, i like how you used the jars for lanterns, and of course, the prop looks awesome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your forming quite a nice army of the undead now.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it ..cool


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave you never cease to amaze me with your work... You are officially my haunter man crush!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! Not that it matters but I got the impression she was a she too!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks folks! Yes, she is a she. It wasn't really intended that way, but that is how the character ended up.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice Dave!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wholy crap dave that is awesome


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

This is a great prop. The pose gives it so much character. Excellent job man.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Another great one Dave! She is awesome, love those blackened jar candle lights, I'd love to see this at night.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Very cool. I like that alot.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!!! Another great addition. Love the witch's jars.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Both of these you made are really great.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

She's cute.


----------

